# Introducing Aquaman! MANY pictures ahead!



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm going to try and make this as short as possible... Yesterday, I saw a betta at Petco that I just fell in love with. I couldn't buy him right then and walked out of the store thinking about him. I thought about it all night and I went back and bought him today! 

He has been there since before Christmas and his water was so gross. He has a touch of Fin Rot, but nothing a little TLC can't cure! He is now in his 2.5 gallon Mini Bow. I only have a plastic plant in with him right now, but I will get him some gravel and a cave soon!
I think that he is a White Dragon. But, his fins seem to be cellophane. His scales sorta have a pearly sheen to them and his eyes change color! What color is he? 

So, now introducing Aquaman! Sorry the pictures are big! I tried to resize them!



































Top View


































His tank for now









With Flash









My Favorite Picture!










What do you guys think? Does he look healthy to you?
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He still looks like a bit of a juvie  And yes, he looks pretty healthy!  I can't see any obvious health concerns, haha. 

Though he's not a HM, I'm sorry to say... don't trust Petco labels.  And I'd call his color a cellophane dragon. He has some pastel to him, so pastel dragon would probably work too.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought he looked like a juvie... What do you think he will look like when fully grown? Do you think he will get a full mask?

Ooo, goodie. A cellophane dragon! I have never heard of those before. 
I haven't seen him fully flare yet. I even tried to get him to flare at petco. The other Betta flared but, he didn't. 

It was so cute when I first released him into his tank he was like "I see a leaf.... I want to touch it" then he would swim up to the leaf, touch it with his mouth and swim away really fast. It was pretty funny and sad at the same time. And when I tried to feed him he acted like he had never seen a pellet before. He ate it but, It took him a while

I also wanted to say that I am taking name ideas! Although I like Aquaman, If I find something I like better I will definitely use it! So, any name ideas?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

When he grows more, I'm afraid he probably won't gain a full mask, no... his scaling will probably (though can't guarantee) stay mostly the same. But he should gain some more pastels and such.  If anything, when he's a full adult, his fins may be a bit more full and his operculum bigger. And his ventrals should be bigger, too. XD They're quite small. It's cute. :3

At least, I'm pretty sure he's not a HM. The second last picture looks like he's stretching his fins out, like they're almost flared- but I guess you'll have to see. XD haha 

He sounds like a character :3


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

He's got a personality. I can already tell he is going to be a camera hog the way these pictures turned out! But, I also think he is going to be more independent. I think he also loves his new plant. All he is doing is hiding in the leaves and having a staring contest with the heater...


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Haha.  Yeah, I find plakats to have more personality than regular-finned bettas. Or maybe it's just me. But I prefer PKs. :3


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree with you! Halfmoon plakats and just normal plakats are my favorite bettas too! They are like the stand up comedians of the betta world.


----------



## Scruffy Nerfherder (Dec 12, 2011)

You named him Aquaman? That is completely, utterly, and in all ways awesome.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Haha, I think so!! I thought that since he is, you know. A superhero. That he needed a secret identity... His code name....is squishy.. Hehe.


----------



## Scruffy Nerfherder (Dec 12, 2011)

He is your squishy, and he will be yours, and he will be your squishy


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol, I'm a nerd...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Awwwh. 

There is a white HM that I seen a few times at petco and I want him but i already have to take 22 bettas on a 5000 mile road trip. 

customs officer: why do you have 23 coffee cups in this cooler?
me: Uh, I like coffee
Customs officer: *looks in coffee cup* "why is there a fish in here?
Me: "oh hey..I wondered where I put that"


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

He's adorable! i don't know if i've ever seen a dragon like that, i love it!! and it sounds like you have quite the character there, lol, i'm jealous!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I am so happy you went back for him, he's beautiful and looks so so happy in his tank! I wonder if he thought all night "Think she'll come back and get me? I wonder what a fish tank is like... " hehe Congrats!


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

He looks gorgeous! I met my first PK (Hermes) a bit over a month ago and I fell in love with PKs and HMPKs. 




Tikibirds said:


> Awwwh.
> 
> There is a white HM that I seen a few times at and I want him but i already have to take 22 bettas on a 5000 mile road trip.
> 
> ...


*PFFFT!* I just choked on my coffee...*Slowly looks into cup..* *0*..."thank god its just coffee".


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

@Tikibirds- Lol, That must be really hard to to travel with 22 bettas. Good luck!

@ManInBlack2010- Thank you! I love his color too! It's really cool, I have always wanted a cellophane and I love dragons. With him it's two in one!

@Pitluvs- Haha, Thank you! I really glad I went back too. He seems so happy, he has already colored up a bit!

@-PixelatedPaint- Thank you! I love HMPK/PKs too! They are my favorite and I will always own at least one (I have two now)!


----------



## Rjb5584 (Sep 22, 2011)

Very pretty! I'm extremely jealous!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Aww what a cutie! He has such expressive eyes.


----------



## kmcclasky (Dec 31, 2011)

He's beautiful


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

He's beautiful! Wonderful find.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

He looks like a little stud! Good find.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Haha, thank you!


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

u don't see a guy like that everyday...
I'm typing this in front of my girl Shimmer and I swear this is what's going on:

Shimmer: *gasp* the man of my dreams! What a stud! is that a... o my gawwwwwd... a six pack! *makes gooey eyes, tries to dig through glass to get to her sweetheart*

hehe. thought that would be funny.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol, thanks!


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Ur welcome! By the way I still can't get over what an amazing find he is!!! Do you have one of those PetCos that treats their fish right, or did you just get lucky? Sadly my PetCo is not one of those "good" PetCos, if there is such a thing.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

My Petco is not "good" by any means. I just have awesome luck! ;-)
I usally call Petco whenever I am looking for a new Berta to see when they get their new shipments. That way I usally have the first pick. But, in some cases like with Aquaman my lucky finds are at Petco for months before I bring him/her home. Here are my other two lucky finds...

Lucky - Copper Dragon Halfmoon R.I.P









Mr. Plum - Purple Salamander Butterfly HMPK


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

You can't go wrong with salamander PKs! Mr. Plum is gorgeous, so was Lucky, and now you have another gorgeous little buddy to add to the family.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

